

Neal Stephenson interview - jonbaer
http://damiengwalter.com/2014/05/07/nealstephenson/

======
waterlesscloud
Stephenson on Musk and the Hyperloop

"But he’s implicitly making a more interesting point, which is that two cities
such as LA and San Francisco ought to be capable of doing much, much better
than that. He’s asking what happened to us as a civilization that we are
unwilling to even think about doing something that is quite doable on a
technical level but sufficiently different from existing technology as to pose
a serious challenge to engineers, regulators, financiers, and insurers. His
Hyperloop proposal is almost a kind of performance art, in that sense."

